# Do You have an Old gun that you have had forever that just FITS!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine is an OLD 1960's 788 Remington Topped off with a Charles Daly 4X Scope, I have taken Tons of Deer with it as well as Bobcat, Coyotes, occasionally a Feral dog Ond once a wild house cat. Even though I have Newer Guns I just like the Feel and Accuracy of the Old .243

What is Yours I know y'all have One, Dont we All!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I also have an H&R single Barrel 20 Guage that I Love, I have had it since I started hunting and will never get rid of it!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got a 788 varmit 223 ( My Dad Wont Let Me Have It Back) says I can use it when I am there. Great gun will never let it go 1/2 in groups 100 yds all day. I got my first 22 Stevens 22 from 1913 so so on acurracy but neat little gun.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I also have an H&R single Barrel 20 Guage that I Love, I have had it since I started hunting and will never get rid of it!


Great idea for a thread Mr. Reid! I've got an original Benelli Nova (before they came out with the SuperNova as their 3.5" gun) in matte black that is absolutely the glock of shotguns! Going on 6 years old, I got it from my dad after he bought it and hated it. Works great in a duck blind, in the field with quail or pheasant and pretty much whatever else I can think of to do with it. I've literally poured sand into the action to prove it would still fire and cycle and it did no problem! Anyway, I don't see myself ever parting with it. So practical, such a beast, and it's ugly as sin.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My parents bought me my first shotgun, a savage model 67 when I was 12, I still have it. It won't be long before I can hand it down to a grandson.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Marlin 1895 in 45-70 that is my first choice if things could get tough with what ever may be out in the woods that don't like you being there. I have had it about 35 years and used it as my primary rifle for many years rain or shine, it took the abuse of a working gun and the blue was worn off and some rust in different areas from salt and fresh water. I cleaned it up and put Duracoat on it and cleaned up the wood that the finish was in poor shape, I painted it flat black. All I can say is wow it sure looks good, it still turns heads at the range when I shoot it at gongs and 100 to 200 yards without a scope on it, I have tryed scopes and red dots and found them all lacking compared to the sights have on it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd love to see a pic of that bad boy all doctored up with the duracoat and paint on it!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Same as knapper---1895 Marlin .45-.70 I've had since I was 14--- I don't leave home without it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Model 788 .222 Remington. Bounced around it's whole life in the truck, 4 wheelers, etc.Still shoots sub MOA groups. When I pick it up, it's like getting a hug from an old aunt. I have killed more coyotes with it than any rifle I own.
Also have a Stevens pump .22 that belonged to my dad. He had it before I was born and I have it now. Chambered for short, long and long rifle, I have retired it to rat shot for rattlesnakes. A lot of memories in that little rifle.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A JC Higgins model 66 auto 12 gauge that was handed to me by my late father. It has taken countless pheasant and grouse over the years, but now sports many battle scars. It has a small crack in the fore-end which was reason enough to retire it. It now sets in the safe next to a new Mossberg (replacement), she still gets a bi-yearly cleaning and rub-down. You couldn't get this one from me for anything.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a model 700 ADL .243 my father bought for me when I was six years old. I shot it for several years with iron sights and later he put a weaver 4x with a dot reticle on it for me. I shot it like that until I was in college when I put a Simmons 8x 44 magnum on it. I carried that gun all the years I was guiding hunters in the Big Bend Country. Last year that scope gave up the ghost, I was 55. I now have a new 4-12 variable on it and carry it every deer season. That gun has killed well over 200 deer and a ton of hogs and coyotes in my life and will be passed on to my daughter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, I love to hear of guns being passed down. It's too bad that scope gave it up after all those years, did you have an autopsy performed? I would send it back to them, they might fix it up for cheap or less.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice, I love to hear of guns being passed down. It's too bad that scope gave it up after all those years, did you have an autopsy performed? I would send it back to them, they might fix it up for cheap or less.


I did and they could not fix it so they replaced it with the variable. I sure miss that old 8x 44 mag. That was when Simmons had Japanese glass and it was first class.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Apparently, I am going to pass my Model 788 .222 to my daughter Ed. It has always been her favorite of all my firearms. A few years ago, her and my SIL came down and we were target shooting. She fired a MOA group at 100 yards and said to me "I wan't this rifle when you are dead". Ah my little darling. Sure, I guess, I said. So in the meantime I gave her a Marlin semi auto .22 to tide her over and hopefully keep any ideas out of her pretty little head. Ahhhh, children.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I let my daughter claim one of my .223 varmint rifles to hold her over until I fire my last shot.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> I let my daughter claim one of my .223 varmint rifles to hold her over until I fire my last shot.


Hopefully we both have a lot of shooting left to do Ed.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> ...A JC Higgins model 66 auto 12 gauge that was handed to me by my late father. It has taken countless pheasant and grouse over the years, but now sports many battle scars.


JT I've got a 1952 Sears & Roebuck JC Higgins 12 Gauge pump that was passed down from my granddad to me before he passed. Did a number on quail and chukars in Western OK but I cleaned it one last time and retired it after he passed nearly 6 years ago. Every year on the anniversary of his death I take it out, take it apart and clean it, oil it, and work the slide before putting it away. Has the combo muzzle break/poly choke on the front end that makes it look like a machine gun, LOL. Don't know why I torture myself by taking it out every year, but it's fun to remember the mileage that old gun has on it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> JT I've got a 1952 Sears & Roebuck JC Higgins 12 Gauge pump that was passed down from my granddad to me before he passed. Did a number on quail and chukars in Western OK but I cleaned it one last time and retired it after he passed nearly 6 years ago. Every year on the anniversary of his death I take it out, take it apart and clean it, oil it, and work the slide before putting it away. Has the combo muzzle break/poly choke on the front end that makes it look like a machine gun, LOL. Don't know why I torture myself by taking it out every year, but it's fun to remember the mileage that old gun has on it.


Good for you Eric. That is a great way to honor your granddad. To many folks these days think little about those who came before us and made us who we are. I am sure he is proud of you for taking care of it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Really Cool Stories Guys I have a Couple old guns that my wife says why dont you sell those and make some more room in the safe, I told her if I needed more room in the Safe I would Buy another one lol. I just cannot get rid of my Guns its not in me, I have sold 1 in my life and Traded a couple more off and Regreted it Everytime So when one comes to me its for keeps! I really Ejoyed reading these Posts


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't really have anything old that I use - but I have this older shotgun that my grandfather gave me. Had it all restored and she sure is pretty now!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris, If my old eyes don't deceive me that says White Hardware on the receiver? Used to a lot of firearms were "store brands" like groceries are now. There is still a White's Hardware in Rotan, Texas about 20 miles north of here. Nice shotgun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice! I bet you get a few memories going just looking at it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Chris, If my old eyes don't deceive me that says White Hardware on the receiver? Used to a lot of firearms were "store brands" like groceries are now. There is still a White's Hardware in Rotan, Texas about 20 miles north of here. Nice shotgun.


It's actually "Witte Hardware" out of St. Louis, MO. These guns were made for many department stores though. I paid more to have it restored than the thing is even worth. I like it though.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> It's actually "Witte Hardware" out of St. Louis, MO. These guns were made for many department stores though. I paid more to have it restored than the thing is even worth. I like it though.


Maybe so but you were restoring more than a firearm. You were preserving memories.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> bar-d--- have you heard of the Ranger? sure you have come across the 25-20 in your travels?


Never saw a Ranger that I recall. My dad had 25-20 when I was a kid. He traded it and 13 other long guns for a 14' Glastron ski boat with a 35 HP Evinrude.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bet you would like to have those back?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Without a doubt. That happened 50 years ago so there is no telling how old those guns would be now or what they would be worth.


----------

